

8 tips for angular js beginners - rachbelaid
http://vxtindia.com/blog/8-tips-for-angular-js-beginners/
I like backbone but as a python dev, I m not using it everyday so it makes me want to hit my head against the wall when I m back using it.<p>Angular make me feel comfortable and the learning curve is easy. So probably a good alternative to backbone for people like me who don't hack in JS everyday.
======
steeve
If you need to use multiple files (and let's be honest it's better that way),
I recommend you try RequireJS.

It's pretty simple, remove ng-app from your body, and add the following to you
boot.js: <https://gist.github.com/4600740>

Alternatively, if you need good boilerplates with multiple files and proper
organization: [https://github.com/elsom25/angular-requirejs-
html5boilerplat...](https://github.com/elsom25/angular-requirejs-
html5boilerplate-seed) and <https://github.com/angular/angular-seed> .

